# Record Maxi-1 swivel-head lathe



## Aden30mm (31 Dec 2012)

Do anyone on the forum have any comments on the Record Maxi 1 lathe (swivel head).

How good is the quality of the machine? 
How reliable is it? 
What type of after sales service does record now provide?
How does it perform?

I seem to have an aversion to Record products attributed to past poor quality issues and poor after sales service. Maybe Record have sorted out these issues?

Regards

Aden30mm


----------



## woodyturner (31 Dec 2012)

I have had the Maxi 1 for about 4 years now and it runs like a dream and copes with every thing I throw at it the one small thing I have noticed with the swivel head stock the locking pin when you return it for normal between center turning you have to do the kiss test as the pin line up has a small amount of movement when you lock in in.
Also doing spindle work the external fixing for the tool rest can get in the way but both I consider to be miner as for the after sales service I cant say because I have never needed it as I have never had a problem with my lathe not like people have had with the cl series but they are an Australian lathe and not a record make I hope this is of help to you 
If you are ever in the Newark area your welcome to pop in and have a try of mine


----------



## CHJ (31 Dec 2012)

woodyturner":f58j7fqj said:


> ....I have never had a problem with my lathe not like people have had with the cl series but they are an Australian lathe and not a record make I hope this is of help to you
> ...


I may be wrong but I have somewhere in the back of my mind that the production moved to the far east ?


----------



## woodyturner (31 Dec 2012)

CHJ":3f1y6nlt said:


> woodyturner":3f1y6nlt said:
> 
> 
> > ....I have never had a problem with my lathe not like people have had with the cl series but they are an Australian lathe and not a record make I hope this is of help to you
> ...



It is there own lathes that are made in India the maxi lathes are made by woodfast in Oz


----------



## Neil Farrer (31 Dec 2012)

Just to add a bit to Woodys post, the non woodfast lathes are all being brought back to the UK, All the castings are now made back in Sheffield and the aim was to get all components UK made again. I was told this by the Record Staff on a visit early last year - anyone got any updates?


----------



## woodyturner (31 Dec 2012)

Neil Farrer":17s1mmvx said:


> Just to add a bit to Woodys post, the non woodfast lathes are all being brought back to the UK, All the castings are now made back in Sheffield and the aim was to get all components UK made again. I was told this by the Record Staff on a visit early last year - anyone got any updates?


No update but I know of people who have just last year purchased the cl3 and 4 and they were rubbish and they ended up going through several motors before returning the lathes one guy had 4 new motors and it still didnt work I also think they still have a backlog of machines that were made in India and in my mind is it worth taking the risk with them or there motors which seem to be there biggest problem lately


----------



## liamscanlan (2 Jan 2013)

I have a Maxi-1, and am very pleased with it.
They are made in the Far East to a Woodfast design. (I don't know when production started under the Record brand - nor when/if it shifted from Australia. I always thought that for the Record version only the design is Australian, but don't *KNOW* for certain). I think the motors and electronics are sourced in Europe.
It has been extremely reliable and has worked faultlessly for the 2.5 years that I have had it - I did have a couple of questions for customer support that were quickly and thoroughly answered. I haven`t needed any warranty or replacement parts. 
Mark Sanger wrote a review in one of the magazines - and bought one. I understand that he is also a happy owner.

In summary:
Pro: price/performance
Reliability
Variable speed

Con: Some of the minor areas (e.g. Bed struts) roughly finished (Major items are well finished)
Bed could be harder (scratches/marks a little easier than I would like)
Toolrests could be harder

Overall: I'd recommend it

HTH 
Liam


----------



## Aden30mm (2 Jan 2013)

I would wish to thank everyone for the supply of info on this lathe. 

Woody, I would like to accept you kind offer of having a look see and will send you a PM later on in the week if that is OK? 

I talked to Record Power Technical this morning and the machine is manufactured in China. The chap admitted that they had some serious challenges with their smaller lathes, which required Record intervention at the manufacturing base. However, I was informed that the Maxi range has been trouble free. 

For further info the CE compliance is carried out by a independent UK source, although my perception is that primarily this covers the essential health and safety requirements mandated by the machinery directive (Supply of Machinery Regs in UK). However, CE marking does not address reliability or elimination of faults unless it has a safety impact. 

I have now approached several suppliers to find the keenest price (any recommendations for supply would again be gratefully received). Again thank you to all the kind folk who have help me make a decision.


----------



## woodyturner (2 Jan 2013)

Aden30mm":jzv4jo2e said:


> I would wish to thank everyone for the supply of info on this lathe.
> 
> Woody, I would like to accept you kind offer of having a look see and will send you a PM later on in the week if that is OK?
> 
> ...



Hi Aden PM sent with Phone Number and address for when you are ready I cant do Fri this week


----------



## Aden30mm (2 Jan 2013)

Woody

Many thanks, I have sent you back a PM. Again I am very grateful for your kindness for this opportunity to view the lathe.

Kind Regards

Aden


----------



## Vic Perrin (15 Mar 2013)

Hi, did you get your Maxi 1 in the end? I have had one for about 3 years now and not had a single problem. They are a very robust machine and have handled anything that I have stuck on it including some big lumps (30") diam on the swing out side. As previously stated you need to kiss set the centres when you have turned on the swing arm as the locking mechanism for the swivel head has a little bit of play.


----------



## Aden30mm (15 Mar 2013)

Yes Vic, it came a few weeks ago, I had some power related problems now resolved with the variable speed controller.

Its a nice lump of a lathe, yes I noticed the play there on the headstock, but its not a big deal.

I think £ for £ it is one of the best deals out there (but we would all say that).

Regards

Aden


----------

